

Apple blocks iPhones from green ranking scheme - wihon
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/aug/25/apple-iphone-green-ranking

======
mr_eel
It's pretty simple. They don't want someone else's labelling on their
products. For them it has no tangible benefits, so they won't bother. It says
nothing about how 'green' the iPhone is or is not.

